# Manual



## CaptnREZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Trying to help someone Find a manual for an MTD 

315580502 model


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

CaptnREZ said:


> Trying to help someone Find a manual for an MTD
> 
> 315580502 model


Any help?





Operator's Manuals


MTD Parts




www.mtdparts.com


----------



## CaptnREZ (Dec 3, 2018)

LenD said:


> Any help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was there model does not come up


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

CaptnREZ said:


> I was there model does not come up


MTD US has a technical support line

For questions regarding equipment set-up, operation, or maintenance, please call our technical support team at 1-800-269-6215.

Give 'em a call/maybe you'll find a kind soul there who may be able to help 😉


----------



## CaptnREZ (Dec 3, 2018)

LenD said:


> MTD US has a technical support line
> 
> For questions regarding equipment set-up, operation, or maintenance, please call our technical support team at 1-800-269-6215.
> 
> Give 'em a call/maybe you'll find a kind soul there who may be able to help 😉


Thanks I did speak to a gentleman named Frank a few weeks ago super guy friendly and solved the problem right away maybe I call them back!!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Double check the model number on your machine. I found this by adding dashes to the number posted.
MTD 315-580-000 - MTD Snow Thrower (1985) Parts Lookup with Diagrams | PartsTree


----------

